# Pleasant Mistake



## smoke665 (Aug 23, 2021)

I haven't picked up a camera for pleasure shooting in a few weeks, just can't get motivated. This evening my camera and 70-200 were on the table, and I thought what the heck. A little soft evening light might be fun. Out the door I went, only problem was everything seemed so soft....more than just the soft light. In my haste to get out the door, I hadn't acclimated the equipment to the warm humid temperatures before I popped the lens cap off. Rather than walk back in I just went with it, kind of liked it. Reminded me of an old soft focus filter I had.


6th Birthday20210823_4658.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 23, 2021)

-


… and soft tonal values too!


----------



## Peeb (Aug 23, 2021)

The old 'lucky mistake'.  Nice!


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 24, 2021)

I would die for luck like that.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 24, 2021)

Lovely shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice mistake!


----------



## slat (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice shot. It has a nice dreamy quality.


----------

